# Flash Pipelight not works



## virgosun (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am installing Pipelight pkg and enable Flash for Firefox but it not work, error as following.
Anyone please help.
`$ PIPELIGHT_GPUACCELERATION=0 firefox`

```
(process:2199): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_FLASH_CONFIG.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-flash.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/virgosun/.config/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/local/share/pipelight/configs/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] sandbox not found or not installed!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] using wine prefix directory /home/virgosun/.wine-pipelight.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.
[install-dependency] wine-flash-installer is already installed in '/home/virgosun/.wine-pipelight'.
fixme:winediag:start_process Wine Staging 1.7.51 is a testing version containing experimental patches.
fixme:winediag:start_process Please report bugs at http://bugs.wine-staging.com (instead of winehq.org).
wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winemenubuilder.exe"
err:wineboot:ProcessRunKeys Error running cmd L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winemenubuilder.exe -a -r" (2)
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] Read dllPath 'C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash' and dllName 'NPSWF32_19_0_0_226.dll' from registry
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] embedded mode         is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] windowless mode       is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] linux windowless mode is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] force SetWindow       is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] window class hook     is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] strict draw ordering  is off.
fixme:ntdll:NtCreateNamedPipeFile Message mode not supported, falling back to byte mode.
fixme:ole:RemUnknown_QueryInterface No interface for iid {00000019-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExA.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExW.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.
fixme:d3d:wined3d_dxtn_init Wine cannot find the txc_dxtn library, DXTn software support unavailable.
Vector smash protection is enabled.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] init successful!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] using timer based event handling.
fixme:sync:SetWaitableTimerEx (0xd0, 0xfcf5e8, 0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 5) semi-stub
err:winediag:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path. Usually, you can find it in the winbind package of your distribution.
err:winediag:init_driver_info Could not find GPU info for 8086:0156.
fixme:dxva2:vaapi_videoservice_create Wine compiled without vaapi support, GPU decoding not available.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] common.c:183:receiveCommand(): unable to receive data.

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
```

Thanks
Sun


----------

